# The 1032 "lil Jon"



## morecoffee (Feb 22, 2012)

I picked up this 1032, 2011 tracker from a buddy at work, he purchased it and intended on 4x4ing up to small reservoirs. After having this for over a year, he decided he wanted to get rid of it since he never used it. For $550 I got the boat and a 50lb thrust minn kota trolling motor. My plans are for mostly Lake Mead and the Colorado river, Stripers, LMB, Crappie, & especially Cats! I also intend on 4x4ing to remote reservoirs when I get it set up the way I want it. The goal is to keep it light and functional.

I had a clean slate to work with, the only thing that was previously done was some green bed liner in the bottom.






The first thing I needed was storage for my dock line, horn and other small items I don't want cluttering up the little boat. I cut an access hole in the front bench, inside the bench I laid down some Lowe's outdoor carpet and made an aluminium lid. I did not put any locks or handles on the lid because I wanted it to lay as flat as possible.








Emergency oar!




Battery box and extinguisher mounted to a piece of treated wood that also came with the boat.




Next up I turned my attention to getting it to the lake a back, I had thoughts about putting it on top of my Blazer, quickly figured it would be too much work for normal trips to the lake. I turned my attention the an old truck bed trailer I have, and figured it would make life easier and give me more storage on the way to and from the lake. I also wanted to protect the bottom of the boat while bouncing down the highway or dirt roads.

4 2x4's and a linear foot of Lowe's outdoor carpet did the trick.






Loaded up ready for lake action!




First outing, headed to the fishing spot!


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice and simple, perfect backwoods boat. I would add some slider G5's and seats and then your talking! :beer:


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice...can't wait to get out and enjoy those views. How do you find it handles out there?


----------



## morecoffee (Feb 22, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Nice...can't wait to get out and enjoy those views. How do you find it handles out there?



Been out twice and it's not to bad actually. Once by myself, I was able to stand up and cast, but most of the time is sitting and casting, which works out well. Next time was with another person and no problems. I can't wait to try out my new 3.5 mercury 4 stroke I picked up yesterday. :mrgreen:


----------



## morecoffee (Feb 23, 2012)

After a few outings with the 50lb Minn kota I found myself needing more range so I picked up a new 3.5hp Mercury 4 stroke, got a fairly good deal and came with 3yr mercury warranty and they threw in 2 yrs extended. I feel better picking up a new one ready to go than getting a used motor and having to spend a few hundred dollars to make it sea worthy. Now I can get to the cat fish!







Now that I can get to the catfish, I needed something to hold my poles. After seeing a thread about pvc rod holders, I decided to give it a go. After cutting and shaping, they were secured to the top of the benches with rivets.



And they work double duty keeping my poles secure while traveling.


----------



## bigrog61 (Feb 23, 2012)

Those rod holders are very cool! cheap and effective.


----------



## Howard (Feb 24, 2012)

Great idea on the rod holders =D>


----------



## dettmer13 (Feb 28, 2012)

Those rod holders are awesome. Might want to add a few more rivets in there though. Just my .02


----------



## TimRich (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice! I have a 10' 32" myself I'm workin on with almost the same set up as you. The only diffrence is I have a 1998 Merc 2.5HP. Looking to set it up for some small rivers and lakes here. I like what you've done with the rod holders, very handy! Keep up the great work!


----------



## morecoffee (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments guys. I got out and used the 3.5 Mercury last weekend, after I broke her in I was a little disappointed with the performance, but then after using it all day my disappointment went away. It was quiet, started right up, good on gas, and it got me to 6mph, as I shifted my weight forward it started gaining speed but I can't safely sit too far forward so the plan is to mount the trolling motor & group 27 battery up front and hopefully that will help. The main thing I need to do is mount some seats, my back starts to kill me after a while! My weekend plan is to mount a treated and carpeted piece of plywood to the top of the back and center bench along with two seat mount bases so I can sit and fish. Pictures to come, but for now some pictures of my last outing, I love this little boat!

This one didn't make it!



Rod holders in use.



Pic of the Mercury coming out of a nice cove.



A few more.


----------



## morecoffee (Mar 4, 2012)

Made some progress yesterday, permanently mounted my transom mount trolling motor to the bow, rotated the head, and got the plywood supports for my seats treated. Today they will get carpeted and installed to the tops of the benches. Before mounting my Minn kota to the bow, I had several Ideas on a mount for the front and after talking with a buddy of mine at work, he suggested mounting it to the boat...wow what a concept I wouldn't have to spend hours making a mount. The main reason for moving it to the front was to distribute some weight forward, with me 225lb, 25lb trolling motor, 40lb outboard and 50lb group 27 battery out back it was just too much, I'm not sure the 3.5 Mercury will plane the small boat but with all this weight in the back, it surely would never have a chance, so the battery and troller will go to the front.

I used two pieces of aluminium angle under the motor for additional support, positioned it as close to the side as possible and used x3 5/16 bolts to hold it in place.


----------



## morecoffee (Mar 4, 2012)

Got the seat bases installed, thanks to toddster88 and this thread https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18860&start=15#p194050 for the idea. I've got so many Ideas from this site it's great. I did the same install minus the adhesive. 










Next up was the beer holders!






Now I gotta wait a whole week to go fishing!


----------



## blink (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks good sir!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 5, 2012)

Now that's a mean little fishing machine =D>


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 5, 2012)

morecoffee said:


> The main reason for moving it to the front was to distribute some weight forward, with me 225lb, 25lb trolling motor, 40lb outboard and 50lb group 27 battery out back it was just too much, I'm not sure the 3.5 Mercury will plane the small boat but with all this weight in the back, it surely would never have a chance, so the battery and troller will go to the front.


Nice work MoreCoffee and you are on target about weight distribution. In a small boat, weight is not your friend. Ive got a ST70
TM and two grp 27 batteries up front to balance an Evenrude 50 on the back and it floats mostly flat until I start moving around (215lbs). Keep the good work and the pictures coming.


----------



## Littlejon (May 20, 2012)

Hey I has wondering how you like your mercury 3.5 outboard? I was looking to get one myself. Have you had any problems? How do you like it?


----------



## h21ighlander (Jun 18, 2012)

Aren't those little boats fun? I did many of the same mods shown here; added a small anchor with the crank winch in the stern, and small rollers leading the anchor rope along the inside of the gunnel to the bow, where the anchor resides. With the addition of a Briggs and Stratton 4 stroke outboard, which I can repair myself, I can move around the small Wisconsin lakes very nicely, thank you. 
Great little boat to use as a base for fly fishing, too! Stern mounted Minn Kota helps with control and attitude; battery is in bow.
Next consideration may be to move the fuel tank closer to the bow for better trim.

I mounted the low back supporting seats which clamp on the original seats. The raised seats increase the center of gravity too much for my comfort zone...I don't move as easily as I used to.


----------



## outdoorgunz (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know if I over looked it, but what is the stability of the boat while using a pedestal seat? I am going to be modifying a similar sized boat soon, and that is my biggest concern.


----------

